# Wild Eastern Cottontail Rescue and Rehabilitation



## BunnyMomma (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi, I am new to the forum, however I am not new to rabbits. I rehabilitate and rescue orphaned cottontail rabbits in Western NC. Feel free to PM me about any babies in the area that need rescue. I have had a lot of success with raising cottontails and they are the reason I now breed and raise Jersey Woolies and American Fuzzy Lops!

I just love rabbits!


----------



## Runestonez (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello from a CT and squirrel rehabber in training in Ontario! :biggrin2:

Welcome to the forum!


----------

